# Programming LGB Factory Decoders with LGB 55015 and 55016 Remotes?



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I have an LGB 55045 Programming Module supposedly on the way but in the meantime I have a few basic LGB MTS programming questions because I do not get the results the LGB instructions say I should.

These questions can be limited to LGB locos with factory installed LGB (Massoth) decoders.

*Can anyone tell me what the Loco ID numbers are that can or cannot be programmed with various LGB locos etc. with Central Station II's and Central Station III's using 50015 & 55016 Remotes (all P versions)?*

I don't know if there is such a thing as LGB loco decoders that are serial only and if so how I could tell them from serial & parallel LGB locos?

It seems that sometimes I can program a Loco ID that works but then if the Massoth Navigator previously had that Loco ID set up for a different Loco it does not want to allow two locos to have the same ID number even if only one is on the layout at the time.

Hopefully this will become easy when the 55045 gets here.

Suggestions?

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

All 55020 lenz decoders are serial only and only CV1-4 can be programmed. Addresses are usually 1-8
55020 by Massoth have more programmable CV's. 
55021 decoders can be 14 and later versions 28 speed steps.
55027 decoders are 14/28 and latest versions can be 128 speed steps.
Address is a limitation of the MTS II and III system, 0-22. Massoth Navigator should be 1-9999 but now you have to program long addresses in CV 17 and 18 and change CV 29 for long addressing.

Here is where the 55045 is great as it reads the (LGB) decoder ID and lets you know what can be changed and has a great graphic interface. Plus you can save the values and name them as your engine.

So, my C&S #6 is address 6, C&S#7 is address 7. With the Navigator, D&RGW #50 can be address 50.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Dan,

Thanks.

Also, did I read somewhere that you have a newer version of the LGB software than what is on the LGB CD? 

I am looking forward to getting started with the 55045.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

OK. I have the 55045 (powered by an LGB 50111) connected to a programming track and running MTS - PC Version 6.00.0001 on an old Toshiba laptop made for and running Windows XP.

I've even printed the 154 page manual.

Starting with an LGB Chicago Streetcar with factory decoder I:

1. Reset all values to factory pre-set values
2. Clicked on Programming Main Data
3. Confirmed the results by clicking on Read Out Main Data 

BUT...

whether I try to use the default Loco ID of 3 or changing CV 1 to 4 or 18 or 12...

Neither the Navigator or LGB 55016 Loco Remote connected to an LGB Central Station III are able to control the Streetcar (it works fine on analog track power).

This is the same type of result I was having when I tried to program the locos with the Universal Remote or Loco Remote with either the LGB Central Station III or LGB Central Station II.

Clearly I am missing something but all the indicators seem to say I am doing it right.

Any ideas?

I have not tried the Massoth software yet. I've downloaded pretty much everything from the Massoth web site but I am not sure what download is the proper software to use with the LGB 55045.

I'm guessing it is the "100A_V15.DiMAX" but at 15KB that seems too small.

Ideas?

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Latest MTS software is 6.00.0004, but should not be an issue with the older decoders like 55020 and 55021.
When first running the software did you set the com port and then verify the decoder type read?


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Dan Pierce said:


> Latest MTS software is 6.00.0004, but should not be an issue with the older decoders like 55020 and 55021.
> When first running the software did you set the com port and then verify the decoder type read?


Hi Dan,

I am pretty sure that the MTS software I am using is 6.00.0004 but I will verify it. I know my Garmin RS232 - USB adapter is using com port 6 but Garmin no longer supports that product or offers any updated drivers for it.

I am not 100% positive regarding the decoder type match with the software as there is some mix & match between LGB and Massoth decoders and software.

I think you may have nailed it with using a Central Station III with everything but the track and Navigator disconnected from it.

Many thanks,

Jerry


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

*Programming LGB or Massoth Decoders*



Jerry McColgan said:


> I have an LGB 55045 Programming Module supposedly on the way but in the meantime I have a few basic LGB MTS programming questions because I do not get the results the LGB instructions say I should.
> 
> These questions can be limited to LGB locos with factory installed LGB (Massoth) decoders.
> 
> ...


Jerry - Just came across this old 2015 posting and wondered if you ever solved your problem........the last posting didn't show a solution.

I use a Massoth Central Station (and Piko Central Station for testing/programming also made by Massoth) and the Massoth DiMax Navigator. To properly program a locomotive's decoder address, you need to first delete the locomotive that was previously assigned that address in the Navigator/Central Station, then you can reuse the address for a different locomotive. Or, assign an address not previously used to the new locomotive.

Tom


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

CV 7 is the LGB decoder revision, CV 106 is the setup number.
I store all my LGB decoder DEC files per engine via the 55045 and you can do the same with the Massoth system.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I just happened across this old post of mine. The funny thing is it has been so long since I ran the MTS and Massoth equipment that I have forgotten how to run them. 

Thanks for the comments as I will start a new with reserving the issue of how to run MTS and DiMax equipment. 

Jerry


----------

